# Palina Rojinski div. sexy Outfits (x28)



## entourage (31 Mai 2016)

Hier ein ein kleiner Mix von Palina


----------



## Chamser81 (31 Mai 2016)

Wenn ich da an ihre heutigen Outfits denke! 

:thx:


----------



## Bananenhans (31 Mai 2016)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Wenn ich da an ihre heutigen Outfits denke!
> 
> :thx:



Deswegen kommt sie auch im TV nicht vorran


----------



## Schlumpfinchen (1 Juni 2016)

super titten hat sie ja....


----------



## killwitthrill (1 Juni 2016)

DAnke für den Mega-Post
:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## The Watcher (2 Juni 2016)

Würde gern mehr von Ihr sehen


----------



## lighthorse66 (4 Juni 2016)

Junge, Junge, Junge


----------



## emperor-666 (4 Juni 2016)

Keine Kirche in der Nähe, aber ich sehe trotzdem Glocken...


----------



## CRI (4 Juni 2016)

Ein Hammer!! Danke.


----------



## daide (4 Juni 2016)

danke! :thx:


----------



## sackgesicht666 (4 Juni 2016)

toooooooooooooop


----------



## Joukahainen (4 Juni 2016)

Super, danke !


----------



## katzen3 (6 Juni 2016)

danke für die tollen bilder


----------



## magsie (6 Juni 2016)

...sehr inspirierend.


----------



## masterboomer (16 Juli 2016)

Schön groß würd sie gern mal laufen sehn
:thx:


----------



## sebhoeh99 (19 Juli 2016)

Da war sie noch zeigefreudig


----------



## elkaleido (27 Juli 2016)

top!:thumbup:


----------



## Blickdicht (28 Juli 2016)

Was für große geile Brüste!


----------



## Bassmaster (5 Aug. 2016)

die outfits sehen etwas seltsam aus


----------



## Strumpfhosen (7 Aug. 2016)

:thx: sie ein kanller


----------



## timo123 (8 Aug. 2016)

:thx: danke


----------



## Axier312 (5 Sep. 2016)

So nice :thx::thx:


----------



## implunt (6 Sep. 2016)

sie hat gute argumente zu bieten.


----------



## Soer (15 Sep. 2016)

überragend. vielen dank.


----------



## makronom (18 Sep. 2016)

wow ... heisse frau


----------



## mrjesse (22 Sep. 2016)

Bananenhans schrieb:


> Deswegen kommt sie auch im TV nicht vorran



Halte ich für ein Gerücht. Ich denke dass sie auf vieles einfach kein Bock hat.
Nicht jeder ist für alles zu haben was TV Auftritte angeht.

Sie hatte ja ihre eigene TV Show "Got to dance" + ist groß in Berlin für den Einsatz gegen Obdachlosigkeit usw. Dann macht sie glaube ich für Nike noch Sachen.

Wo sollte sie denn bitte auftreten? Mir fällt beim besten Willen keine gute deutsche TV Show ein die für ihr "Themengebiet" relevant wäre.


----------



## Weltenbummler (23 Sep. 2016)

Schöne große Titten hat Palina.


----------



## goraji (25 Sep. 2016)

Bananenhans schrieb:


> Deswegen kommt sie auch im TV nicht vorran



Und nach dem völlig in die Hose gegangen Moderationsversuch gestern beim "großen Pro7 Auswärtsspiel" wird sie noch viel weniger durchstarten...boah war das peinlich....


----------



## robsen80 (25 Sep. 2016)

:thx: für Palina


----------



## mackie (29 Sep. 2016)

Sehr gut,
Danke!


----------



## Bananasquot (17 Okt. 2016)

Super figur


----------



## aphex (17 Okt. 2016)

sehr fein, danke


----------



## cidi (18 Okt. 2016)

perfect boobs!!!


----------



## OhHa (20 Dez. 2016)

super! Vielen lieben Dank :thx:


----------



## drluc2000 (7 Juni 2017)

Sehr tolle bilder


----------



## LRM (17 Juni 2017)

:thx::thumbup:


----------



## fdaniel1 (17 Juni 2017)

Danke sehr nice!


----------



## Steve67 (8 Juli 2017)

sieht wirklich gut aus


----------



## unbreakabel1 (9 Juli 2017)

Danke für die schönen Bilder.......Paulina ist aber auch der Hammer :thx:


----------



## EddiSuffKopp (25 Juli 2017)

Noch mehr von Palina


----------



## ralfixx1 (12 Sep. 2017)

Seeehr nett 

Vielen Dank fürs posten. )


----------



## tom_opitz (17 Sep. 2017)

Wow, schöne Auswahl!


----------



## haufenklaus (18 Sep. 2017)

danke für die tollen bilder


----------



## derwurm99 (25 Sep. 2017)

Was für ein Dekolleté!!!!


----------



## joshlo (25 Sep. 2017)

Hätte niemals diese Bilder erwartet :thx:


----------



## Stabiflex (24 Okt. 2017)

Herrliche frau


----------



## Gamer1406 (12 Dez. 2017)

wers tragen kann


----------



## dorPelz (20 Dez. 2017)

heißer Feger  :thumbup:


----------



## Jeffconover (7 Jan. 2018)

Einen wahnsinns Vorbau hat die gute Frau - zum hineinlegen


----------



## Hunterd (13 Mai 2020)

Geilo Dankeschön


----------



## zortrack (1 Juni 2020)

was würde ich geben xD


----------



## boing (4 Dez. 2021)

so viel holz zum einheizen


----------



## Wikan (12 Dez. 2021)

super danke


----------



## boggensack224 (12 Dez. 2021)

Ich finde, sie ist wunderschön! DANKE!!!


----------



## Ilgo93 (17 Dez. 2021)

Danke für die tollen Bilder


----------



## Punisher (17 Dez. 2021)

sehr schöne Sammlung


----------

